# Elf Yourself!



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

https://elfyourself.com/
Everybody should try this! It takes some time to load, but it is worth it! You basically take pictures of your face and put it on, and watch it dance in an elf's body! I'll post my family's up later. Make sure your volume is up!


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

lol i love this :lol:


----------



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is what it should look like. This is my family, I am the second one from the left.  https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1132583293

Of course my sister made me the slow one :roll:


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

lmao :lol:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 3, 2007)

that was hilarious


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble getting it to load?


----------



## SMDave (Dec 3, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting it to load?


I did, I just refreshed it like three times, it should work? :?


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2007)

The servers must be getting killed with requests. I just saw a tv commercial for it. Bandwith exceeded!


----------



## little anth (Dec 3, 2007)

lol it takes a wile to load


----------



## Zman (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol: 

https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1156699942


----------



## redbug (Dec 4, 2007)

tinboat elfs!!!

https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1158953719


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2007)

redbug said:


> tinboat elfs!!!
> 
> https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1158953719



=D> Awesome man! That is funny!


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 4, 2007)

LMAO that is hilarious redbug. Somhow I just can't picture the four of you guys dancing like that in real life. :shock:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 4, 2007)

Zman said:


> :lol:
> 
> https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1156699942



LMFAO


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

lmao :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is my little elfys or shamoo-fys https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1169239595


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

o my god shamoo lmao :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 4, 2007)

shamoo that was friggin hilarious.... the elf all the way on the right was the best one!


----------



## little anth (Dec 4, 2007)

i like the right one too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 4, 2007)

let me try this again https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1169676549


----------



## shamoo (Dec 4, 2007)

It did turn out? its not working right on my computer thats why i tried to do it again and its still not working right, neither one of them


----------



## SMDave (Dec 4, 2007)

shamoo said:


> It did turn out? its not working right on my computer thats why i tried to do it again and its still not working right, neither one of them


The second one didn't because "again" is in the first part of the link. I just erased "again" and entered it in my browser and it worked fine. The first linked also worked perfectly for me.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 4, 2007)

i put the little arrow thing on the first one and a little vertical bar line comes up, second one i said let me try this again and again comes up in the address, as long as the first one works alls well.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 4, 2007)

You're a wildman Shamoo !!!!!


----------



## Zman (Dec 4, 2007)

LOL nice Shamoo


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2007)

just trying to spread alittle holiday joy, mr. jim how do i delete the second elfy, no need to have two of the same thing.


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2007)

my kids hit the floor in laughter last night watching this. They must of watched it 10 times.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 5, 2007)

just spreaden the cheer \/


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

I cannot see this thing on my comput-o 


HELP!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

What's happening David ??? Are you getting any error mesages or is the page just not loading ???

Try this link.....
https://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1169239595


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

The page loads but I get a blank, blue screen. No error message. When I right click I get the Flash Player menu - (Zoom, Setting, etc.) 

I have Flash Player version 9,0,16,0 installed.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds like the site is busy. Are you on cable, DSL or dial-up ?? 

Do you get the word "Done" in the lower left corner of the browser window ?? Is the progress bar still showing there is more to load ??


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried to grab the video from my Temporary Internet folder, but all I am able to recover is an .flv file of headless elves dancing. They seem to be "protecting their intellectual property" pretty well. I did a screen capture of Mr. Shamoo's dance so you can get an idea what everyone is laughing about. Here ya go sir...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks - I get nothing but a blue screen. No progress bar, no "done" just blue screen.

I am gonna try to update the flash player


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

Are yoe at least getting this when you click on the links ???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

No - just a blue screen - nothing else

It hates me!


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you know how to add the site to your Hosts file ???


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 5, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Do you know how to add the site to your Hosts file ???



Nope


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 5, 2007)

If you want to try, take a look at this how-to page.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 6, 2007)

esquired said:


> It hates me!



Hate it back.


----------

